# Postage costs for sending a DVD?



## Barfly (23 Nov 2010)

Hi

Does anyone know how much it'll cost to send a dvd sized package to somewhere else in Ireland and to the UK?

It's a PS3 game so should fit in a small padded envelope. They're quite light too.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Nov 2010)

http://postage.anpost.ie/


----------



## Sandals (24 Nov 2010)

weigh it and check the website given above.

A DS game cost €2.20, 2 DS games €2.70, both in boxes....


----------

